# Just starting out



## Steven Nash (7 Nov 2012)

Hi,
Just looking to get in to road cycling. Looking for a decent bike, probably a good second hand one. Looking to spend at max £400-450.
Cheers,


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

Instead of second hand, how about a Triban3 from Decathlon.
Within your budget and it's of a very good spec. 
There are good few Triban3 owners on the forum.


----------



## Steven Nash (7 Nov 2012)

Yeah I have had a look at the Triban3.
I didn't know if it was better to buy a well known make second hand though instead?


----------



## Peteaud (7 Nov 2012)

Steven Nash said:


> Yeah I have had a look at the Triban3.
> I didn't know if it was better to buy a well known make second hand though instead?


 
50/50 but the T3 is a very good bike for the money. Does your £450 budget include gear (tools, tubes etc)?


----------



## ianjmcd (7 Nov 2012)

dont forget to budget for a decent rainproof cycling jacket ,cycling top, tights ,shorts , base layer and overshoes it will make your new journey into the world of road cycling more pleasurable if you have the right kit


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2012)

Decathlon are massive on the continent and have a fair few stores in the uk. Second hand you probably won't get much more for your money as there aren't many bargains around these days. You'll probably need 100-150 for kit especially if commuting, likely to leave it anywhere or wish to wear a helmet


----------



## ianjmcd (7 Nov 2012)

i got my carerra TDF for £250 and the guy i got from had only had it two months paid £499 for it and riden it twice for about 5 miles it still had the rubber nodules on the tires but ive spent more than that on kit including pedals/shoes/muddies


----------



## Steven Nash (7 Nov 2012)

This is all really useful information cheers guys. I can always add kit at a later date if needs be. I've heard a fair bit about the T3, just been a bit dubious as I didn't know if it was a respectable brand. But you seem to have cleared it up a bit. Just a bit of advice, would you go for the T3 or this Boardman one on Ebay, granted it is still no Bianchi, Cannondale, Trek etc, but which would you buy? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/boardman-...0879594405?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20cd1403a5 Thanks everyone.


----------



## ianjmcd (7 Nov 2012)

the boardman definately


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2012)

Boardman, just make sure it's the right size, much higher specced bike, as reflected by a £900 starting price


----------



## Steven Nash (7 Nov 2012)

Cheers guys. Im trying to sort something out with the bloke now. I'm 5ft 11, so should be a good size.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2012)

halfords have good deals on Carrera's at moment


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Nov 2012)

Carreras are a great bike


----------



## Spooly (8 Nov 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Carreras are a great bike


yeah i got a carrera virtuoso from halfords cant fault it but then again i dont know much about bikes... its on offer at the minute aswell


----------



## jifdave (8 Nov 2012)

+1 for triban 3 i like it so much i bought my brother one. does well in the pro reviews too.


----------



## Dangermouse (9 Nov 2012)

Just had an email from Merlin and they are doing their Merlin Maven for only £399 which seems to be a fantastic bit of kit for the money


----------



## ianjmcd (9 Nov 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Just had an email from Merlin and they are doing their Merlin Maven for only £399 which seems to be a fantastic bit of kit for the money


thats fantastic value for money with sora groupset put a decent set of tyres and pedals and thats a cracking winter bike


----------

